# New 15 hp EVINRUDE



## wills marine (Oct 12, 2007)

*IN-STOCK NOW*
*NEW 15hp EVINRUDE carbureted 15 inch shaft*
*Comes with prop and fuel tank*

*$2,299.00*

*Call 850 4323283 ask for Mr. wills*


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

Have any used 15hp motors in good shape?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

No sir.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

ok, thanks.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought pretty much the same motor just a few years ago new from Negus for $2500 so that's a good deal.


----------

